# Anyone take DHEA?



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

I need to boost my energy since my medication is causing alot fatigue 

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

are you riding every day ? if not, ride every day at bare minimum 30 minutes.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I recommend amphetamines


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

I've frequently taken generic Benadryl. It helps some with seasonal allergies, but not sure about other drug interactions. Try coffee?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

noapathy said:


> I've frequently taken generic Benadryl. It helps some with seasonal allergies, but not sure about other drug interactions. Try coffee?


that's funny. benadryl puts me to sleep when I take it for allergies. I've migrated mostly to generic zyrtec because it affects my energy levels far less. though I do keep the benadryl around for when I expect my allergies are likely to interfere with sleeping.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Hey Picard!



https://i.etsystatic.com/15882515/r/il/851a83/1360643947/il_794xN.1360643947_akge.jpg


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

My grampa took it back in the day but it made his ballz swell up like grapefruits.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Anrogel is not helping me at all. I need significant boost to my hormones even if I develop bull size nuts 

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

Androgel will shrink your nuts. Get on the shot. The gel is too inconsistent.


----------



## malucky (Mar 7, 2015)

Mainly for 50+ peeps. Also, just throwing it out there that while DHEA is legal, admission to taking DHEA in a public forum can get you banned from certain competitive activities. The stuff works if you are low in DHEA, otherwise it's going to lighten your wallet and give nothing in return. Check with you doctor before wasting your cash, because it can also cause enlarged prostate in some men if the genetic predisposition is there.

I personally know a rider that uses it and the bloodwork results showed it worked (higher free T etc). Their recovery and mental acuity also sped up, so I couldn't out-ride them, nor scam them for beers afterwards.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

malucky said:


> ...can get you banned from certain competitive activities.


You mean like the human race?

Go for it, Picard!


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Picard said:


> Anrogel is not helping me at all. I need significant boost to my hormones even if I develop bull size nuts
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


You're not supposed to style your hair with it though.

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerVernon (Nov 10, 2019)

Can I get a pic of you? I work better when I know who I'm talking to.


----------



## ateam68 (Jun 17, 2018)

Did you say what medication you are taking that you're trying to offset? How do know it's hormonal related farigue? Could it be a psychological side effect? Dhea can increase free flowing test but not to a super significant extent compared to the side effects for how much you have to take to achieve a mild benefit. I'd try these things first:

take zma before bed
start a multivitamin (orange triad is good)
take vitamin c
get more sleep (if you can)
increase iron in your diet through food
drink more water
go get your blood work to ensure you aren't prediabetic
reduce simple sugar intake that may cause insulin spike snd crash
reduce caffeine intake
oh yeah most importantly talk to your doctor about the lethargy you are feeling resulting from your medicine

depending on your age and if it is hormonal (don't guess) Trt via doctor prescription has my older biking friends feeling like 17 year olds again with seemingly more life energy that my 37 year old self.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

I am not pre-diabetic, or have low hormone.
Blood tests confirmed it.

I need to feel like a horny teenager again and out ride all you guys including singlespeed steven.

My medication is really strong that it cause fatigue 

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## ateam68 (Jun 17, 2018)

Picard said:


> I am not pre-diabetic, or have low hormone.
> Blood tests confirmed it.
> 
> I need to feel like a horny teenager again and out ride all you guys including singlespeed steven.
> ...


 What's your medication?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

ateam68 said:


> What's your medication?


Haldol, I think


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Citalopam. 20mg each day

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

ateam68 said:


> depending on your age and if it is hormonal (don't guess) Trt via doctor prescription has my older biking friends feeling like 17 year olds again with seemingly more life energy that my 37 year old self.


It's awesome! Go with Beta Force though





Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------

